# Another Dan



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Liked my Dan Wesson CBOB so much that I popped for a RZ45 Heritage.










It joins the JMB line up here:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice. Haven't gotten me a DW yet, haven't found one at the right price I guess.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Nice. Haven't gotten me a DW yet, haven't found one at the right price I guess.


Stand by because they're going up for 2010. The jump wil be significant because all models will now have forged frames, new improved ignition parts, and those with finishes will go from Cerakote to a molecular bonded finish.

Many other makes are going up too. Some as much as 30% .....


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice pistol and a very nice collection!


----------



## Ktfishhunt (Sep 19, 2009)

My RZ45 Heritage shoots like a dream. Never had any problems breaking her in.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Are those groves in the top of the slide cosmetic or do they make a dovetail for things you might want to attach?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Rupert said:


> Are those groves in the top of the slide cosmetic or do they make a dovetail for things you might want to attach?


The flat top rib treatment is known as a Clark rib. It's main purpose is to reduce glare that might be reflected off the top of the slide.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful gun and nice collection!!


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

That makes sense, it looks like its textured up top too?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Rupert said:


> That makes sense, it looks like its textured up top too?


Yes, the stainless finish is indeed a "two tone" with the gun receiving a light bead blasted treatment and then the flats (like the sides of the slide) polished with a brushed finish.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*That is one nice DW.*

I am drooling over the CBOB however. I have come to learn that pound for pound it is the best value for the $. I don't know if I'll find one before the new line rolls out. I like the finish on your Heritage. I have a brand new Stainless Gold Cup Trophy. The polished flats mark up if you stare at them too long. The bead blast and brushed finishes are outstanding. 
Enjoy her an shoot her well!


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Spotter said:


> I am drooling over the CBOB however. I have come to learn that pound for pound it is the best value for the $. I don't know if I'll find one before the new line rolls out. I like the finish on your Heritage. I have a brand new Stainless Gold Cup Trophy. The polished flats mark up if you stare at them too long. The bead blast and brushed finishes are outstanding.
> Enjoy her an shoot her well!


Thanks! As for CBOBs.....this should whet your appetite :mrgreen:


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

These guns are absolutely stunning. I'm in trouble now.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice collection! My 1911 stash is minuscule. Just a Baer and a Valor


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oak seeing your picture of the pair I realized that my two Dans needed similar treatment. So here they are, both wearing Sarge's fixtures and equipped with Greider-Videcki short adjustable match triggers  Great stuff!


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------

